# Motorschutz Ex-Bereich



## Wu Fu (12 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zum Motorschutz von Ventilatoren im Ex-Bereich.
Wir haben in einem Projekt mehrer Ventilatore welche keine Kaltleiter oder Thermokontakte besitzen.
In den technischen Unterlagen steht dass dem „Motor ein Auslösegerät der Kategorie II (2)G vorgeschaltet sein muss welches auf den Bemessungsstrom einzustellen ist und bei blockiertem Motor innerhalb der auf dem Motorleistungsschild angegebenen Zeit te auslöst“.
Also ein Motorschutzschalter. Nur die Bemerkung „Auslösegerät der Kategorie II (2)G“ kann ich leider nicht deuten. Die Bezeichnung kann ich nur Kaltleiterauslösegeräten für Ex-Geräte zuordnen.
Durch die nicht vorhandenen Kaltleiter bzw. Thermokontakte kann ich aber ein solches nicht verwenden.

Meine Frage gibt es auch Motorschutzschalter für Motore im Ex-Bereich?
Technisch könnte ich mir dies nicht erklären, da ja der Motor bereits gekapselt ausgeführt sein muss.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Hermann (12 November 2013)

ftp://ftp.moeller.net/DOCUMENTATION/AWB_MANUALS/MN03402003Z_DE_EN.pdf

Ab Seite 13


----------



## Ottmar (12 November 2013)

Hi!

Die "PKZM0-*" Reihe von Eaton(Möller) ist mit einer entsprechenden Kennzeichnung beschriftet (ATEX).

Diese Motorschutzschalter dürfen also für den Schutz von Motoren im Ex-Bereich eingesetzt werden.
Wichtig ist das auch von "Hermann" verlinkte Dokument. Hier wird darauf hingewiesen, dass nicht nur der Nennstrom am Moschu eingestellt werden muss, sondern auch die Auslösezeit "te" in Zusammenhang mit "ia zu in" (Anlaufstrom zu Nennstrom) eingehalten werden muss. Diesen Nachweis führt man bei der Projektierung bzw. Inbetriebnahme aus. Gleichzeitig müssen die Auslösekennlinien der verwendeten moschu im Schaltschrank angebracht sein. (TÜV-Forderung).


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Wu Fu (13 November 2013)

Vielen Dank euch beiden für die Antwort.
Das habe ich soweit verstanden. Gut ist das ich die Standard Motorschutzschalter von Moeller verwenden kann.
Anlauf- und Nennstrom der Motoren habe ich, die Zeit te muss ich anfragen. Wenn so etwas vor Ort beider Inbetriebnahme gemacht werden soll, geht das in der Hektik der IB unter.


----------



## Wu Fu (14 November 2013)

Die Angaben für Erwärmungszeit te habe ich bekommen. Passt alles.

Nun habe ich nochmal eine Frage, hat zwar nicht direkt etwas mit dem Projekt zu tun, interessiert mich aber trotzdem.

Was ist den zu beachten, wenn die Motore mit Frequenzumformer betrieben werden?
Benötigen diese dann auch eine Zulassung? In diesem Fall übernimmt ja der FU den Motorschutz.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Was ist die EX Beschriftung des Motors ? und in welche EX Zone kommen die ?

Die EX Beschriftung auf dem Motorschutz bezieht sich meines wissen nur auf Einsatz Im EX Zone. Nehme an das die Steuerung sich in ein Schaltraum befindet.
So aus Erfahrung bei Akzo Nobel haben wir da die "Normale Motorschutzschalter gehabt"

Das Betrieb mit FU ist auch so etwas.
Auf die Stelle hat man ein Relais montiert zwischen der FU und Motor. Ja ich weiß, EMV technisch nicht okee.
Aber beim geöffnetes Klemmenbrett des Motors (zum Beispiel für ab oder an Klemm arbeiten) ist diese ohne Relais nicht EX Sicher.

Bram van Berkel


----------



## ExGuide (29 Dezember 2013)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Was ist den zu beachten, wenn die Motore mit Frequenzumformer betrieben werden?
> Benötigen diese dann auch eine Zulassung? In diesem Fall übernimmt ja der FU den Motorschutz.



Der FU kann nur dann den Motorschutz übernehmen, wenn er ähnlich dem Motorschutzschalter nach der ATEX-Richtlinie geprüft worden ist - und Du das irgendwo schriftlich bekommst (ist aber eher selten). Ansonsten musst Du mehr Infos liefern, wie schon im VOrbeitrag angemerkt.


----------



## Wu Fu (7 Januar 2014)

Hallo Danke für die Antworten,

der Thread ist ein wenig in Vergessenheit geraten.

In meinem Fall geht es um Ventilatormotore, welche direkt im Luftstrom (Montageort im Lüftungsgerät sitzen).
Es handelt sich um Zone 2, den Motor selbst und dessen Aufschriften habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Die  Steuerung selbst sitzt im Schaltschrank ausserhalb des EX-Bereiches, FU  ist außenliegend montiert aber auch außerhalb des EX-Bereich.

In  meinem Fall ist es nun so, dass der Hersteller des Lüftungsgerätes den  Motor und den FU liefert und der FU eine Zusatzplatine für den  Motorschutz hat, welche eine Ex-Zulassung besitzt.

Liegt also nicht in meinem Verantwortungsbereich.
Interessieren tut mich das Thema aber trotzdem noch.

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Togamo (11 Januar 2014)

Wenn es nicht in deinem Verantwortungsbereich liegt, dann kannst du ja den Hersteller fragen, der wird Dir doch sicherlich Antworten über deine Unklarheiten geben können.
rüße Bernd


----------



## Ottmar (12 Januar 2014)

Hi!

FU und Motor müssen zusammen vom Hersteller zertifiziert worden sein. Es muss also eine Baumusterprüfbescheinigung geben in der der Betrieb freigegeben ist. Du als Betreiber bzw. als Fachbereich des Betreibers musst das Dokument bereithalten. Es liegt also auf jeden Fall in deinem Verantwortungsbereich.

SEW hat z.B. als einer von wenigen Herstellern eine Zulassung für die günstigeren ex-e Motoren mit FU-Betrieb. Sonst, z.B. Siemens, sind dafür nur ex-d Motoren zugelassen.

Wichtig ist auch die parametrierung des FUs, diese muss der Hersteller vorgeben. Bei SEW hilft hier die Konfigurationssoftware enorm, da sie über den Ex-Motortyp nur bestimmte Einstellungen zulässt.

Nochmal zum Motorschutzschalter. Der moschu soll die Erwärmung des Motors auf einen unzulässigen Wert verhindern. Deshalb muss ein MotorschutzSchalter für einen Motor im ex-Bereich auf jeden Fall eine atex-Zertifizierung aufweisen und nach den oben genannten kennwerten eingestellt werden. Mit der Einbauposition hat das nichts zu tun. Denn ich hoffe, dass keiner einen schaltschrank mit schützen und moschus direkt in einer Zone aufstellt. Außer natürlich er ist durch Druckkapselung oder überdruckkapselung für die Aufstellung im ex-Bereich geeignet.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Wu Fu (13 Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten.

Die Auswahl der Motorschutzschalter dürfte ich nun im Griff haben. Wir setzen vorzugsweise Geräte von Möller ein, die haben diese Zulassung und mit dem Dokument aus aus Beitrag #2 kann auch der Nachweis für Abschaltung erbracht werden.

Beim Lüftungsgeräte Hersteller habe ich nachgefragt, FU (Danfoss + Zusatzplatine) und Motor "passen zusammen". Baumusterprüfbescheinigung habe ich keine bekommen.
War ein ziemlicher Aufwand einen Ansprechpartner ausfindig zu machen, der sich halbwegs auskennt.
FU und Motor sind beigestellt und werden aus unserem Schaltschrank angesteuert.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Andy_Scheck (20 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich greif das Thema hier nochmals auf. Ich hab den Fall das der Tüv bei mir einen Motorschutzschalter bemängelt, weil dieser keine Atex-Zulassung hat. Der Motor selber treibt einen Gas-Komprimierer an, ist somit als Ex-Geschützter Motor ausgeführt. Der Aufstellungsort ist aber keine Ex-Zone.

Brauch ich jetzt hierfür einen Motorschutzschalter mit Einstellbereich für te und Atex-Zulassung oder reicht hier ein Moschu mit Atex-Zulassung ohne te ??

Grüße


----------



## Wu Fu (20 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Andy,

Motorschutzschalter mit einstellbarer te sind mir nicht bekannt.



> Die Erwärmungszeit tE ist die Zeit, in der sich eine Wicklung bei Anlaufstrom IA
> von der Endtemperatur im Bemessungsbetrieb zur Grenztemperatur erwärmt.



Die Anabe te muss Dir der Motorhersteller vorgeben.
te vergleichst Du mit ta (Auslösezeit) vom Motorschutzschalter. ta muss kleiner te sein, dann kannst Du den Motorschutzschalter verwenden.

Grüße
Daniel


----------

